# Say Hello To My Little Freind! Nos Mq 32khz That It



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey all

Got this last week so thought I would let you see a picture of the little gem! It is totally NOS with a very minor mark on the crystal but other than that mint. As you can see it has it's original leather strap (with deployment buckle), what you can't see is the original zappon coating that still covers most of the case back!

Not a 'Mega' rare watch but pretty special in this condition I think!

Cheers Tom










MQ 2.4 pics this weekend I hope!!!


----------



## piet (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello Tom verry nice Omega

always an pleasure to have ( and to see) something like that.

greetings piet


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Tom, whats the sizes? It looks to be almost the same case as my new EQ f8192.... does it have a domed xtal?


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Not sure the size mate, it is item 181 in Omegamania if you have the book! I will measure it up tonight and get back to you tomorrow

Cheers Tom


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Checked it.. same dimensions but the bottom is different I think...mine has 4 screws, does yours have a full round screwback?


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Round screw back on mine mate!!!!


----------

